# Can I keep an angelfish in a 20 gallon?



## MochaLatte

Is it a tall tank or long?


----------



## bgallodoro24

Fully grown angels can get as big as12" including fins. You should be fine with a 20 tall.


----------



## 10gallonplanted

I wouldnt go any smaller than a 29. But do what you want.


----------



## Henri

The tank is not a regular but you can't really call it a tall. But it leans towards the tall part. That's why I gave the measurment of the deepness, 17". Here's a pic:


----------



## LetThereBeFish

Ehhhh thats pushing it a little, especially for a community tank. Also, the angel may snack on the cardinals when it grows older. How about a pair of rams?


----------



## Henri

I have read many opinions saying that if you get the angel young, as it grows older with the cardinals it wont touch them. Also cardinals are bigger than neons and I was hoping this would work...
And I'd really get a pair of rams but I was suggested that they're not suitable for my tank, some people told me they might not even pair off and fight with each other ...


----------



## TWA

Why would you get it as small as possible? Sounds like you already know it'll be too large! 

Simple answer is no, it wouldnt be comfortable like you wouldn't be in a jail cell.


----------



## Henri

TWA said:


> Why would you get it as small as possible? Sounds like you already know it'll be too large!
> 
> Simple answer is no, it wouldnt be comfortable like you wouldn't be in a jail cell.


I actually wanted to get it as small as possible because I wanted to watch it grow and become friendlier to the cardinals...


----------



## TWA

Angels are pretty large when adults, all those other fish, plus plants, it would be a tiny area for the angel to actually swim..


----------



## houseofcards

TWA said:


> Angels are pretty large when adults, all those other fish, plus plants, it would be a tiny area for the angel to actually swim..


Correct, you can't go by things you read about breeding pairs. Those tanks are usually pretty bare and have nothing to obstruct swimming. Once you add other fish, decor, plants, rock there's no room, plus it looks horrible with a fish that size in a small tank. Get a couple of Bolivian Rams as a centerpiece.


----------



## TWA

Oh if this was a breeding pair I'd for sure say it's good. It's just once you get everything in there


----------



## houseofcards

TWA said:


> Oh if this was a breeding pair I'd for sure say it's good. It's just once you get everything in there


Yes, I was agreeing with you and talking to the OP since he mentioned he saw something about breeding pairs in a 20G.


----------



## Henri

Okay I didn't know that... Plus, I did a Google search before starting this thread and everyone was saying it was okay...
But help me decide then... What centerpiece fish can I put in there? Something a bit bigger than the GBR? :/...


----------



## TWA

An apistogramma species. A dwarf cichlid, beautiful, mostly peaceful unless spawning.


----------



## Henri

TWA said:


> An apistogramma species. A dwarf cichlid, beautiful, mostly peaceful unless spawning.


Will every kind of dwarf cichlid work for my tank?


----------



## TWA

What'd Uou have in mind?


----------



## Bettacrazy

a pair of apistogramma cacatuoides would look really nice in a tank like that.


----------



## Henri

The tank will be heavily planted. Are you sure that a pair wont cause problems to my stock?


----------



## TWA

Apistos are usually, in my experience, very friendly and just tend to ignore other tankmates


----------



## Henri

That's great, the fish look beautiful. I just really hope I can find them at my local pet stores, they seem too fancy to be carried around here...


----------



## TWA

Ask some If they can order any apistogramma species. Many have access to them they just don't because the market isn't high enough


----------

